# USAT piggybacks w/45' Trailers



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Anybody have any of these and know the height from the top of rails to the roof of the trailer?*


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is right at 7 1/2" from top of rail to top of trailer.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Trains,
Thanks for the measurement,I just wanted to make sure I would have no clearence issue before I bought one Thanks again!


----------

